# GAMO Whisper?



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Any thoughts on this pellet gun,anyone shot it? Is it really that quiet? My .177 1500fps is just to loud to whack critters in my neighborhood.

Curious,


----------



## bltefft (May 20, 2009)

Just a thought . . .

I can't speak to the quietness of a Whisper, but when my .177 Ruger Air Hawk fires pellets of high velocity (over 1100 fps), the pellet breaks the sound barrier and the thing is as loud as the 22LR.

To quiet it down, I shoot heavier pellets, like Crosman Flat Points, around 8 g. I chronied them at around 850 fps - and the gun was not nearly as loud.

As a matter of fact, my across-the-street neighbor heard the pellets smacking the target, figured I was shooting an air rifle and came over to look. He has an older air rifle and is in the market for another. He told me that he never heard the Ruger air rifle - if he hadn't heard the pellet impacts, he wouldn't have even known I was target shooting.

Hack


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Any Gamo gun is of mediocre quality. The moderator on Whisper rifles doesn't really work. It is one of those advertisment strategies Gamo uses. They are hyper on supersonic velocities (because velocity sells) despite the fact that supersonic pellet is INACCURATE. So this moderator they came up with does not supress the sound the same way it does on PCPs and gas-rams: most of the noise on spring-piston guns comes from internals.


----------

